# Is a Shorter Cycle on Stimulated IUI Normal Please?



## Hopeandgrace (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi ladies,

I've just got AF again after my 2nd round of stimulated IUI. I took Menopur and an HCG shot for both the 1st and 2nd IUI cycles. Both times I've gotten AF 11 DPO which is incredibly early for me - normally I'm always 14 or 15 DPO. I'm not taking progesterone supplements as my hospital (St. Mary's in London) says it treats the symptoms and not the causes for progesterone deficiency only delaying inevitable M/C if something is wrong. I don't normally have luteal phase deficiency and my progesterone levels, although on the low side, were within acceptable limits (apparently). I can't help thinking progesterone might have helped. Any thoughts please? 


Thanks! Hope xoxo


----------

